# Loud commercials



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone on here experiencing loud commercials temporarily with their Bolt?

Occasionally (doesn't happen too often) when going to a commercial the volume gets 2 to 3x as loud. Then once that commercial changes to another one it goes back to normal. Whats interesting is if/when that commercial if i pause it and start playing it again it goes back to normal volume.

I am running it through my receiver in dolby digital mode and generally have no issues. This only happens maybe once or twice a week. Never had this issue with the FIOS STB that the Bolt replaced.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

It's not just the commercials, (actually I don't see where the content matters at all), IMO, All the Bolt's, Roamios and Minis that have received 20.5.6 and QuickMode, the Audio has many issues.

I do get the random Audio level changes, but mine are not reserved to just commercials, the Audio level drops and rises for no apparent reason.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't say mine are only commercials, that's just when i've had it happen to me. In any case, it gets really loud to the point i have to jump for the remote to mute it.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

If it gets to the point where you can't FF through commercials it's time to watch or do something else. 

Seriously, I don't have any idea what the volume level of commercials is on my Bolt. Very seldom do I go back to look at a commercial.


----------



## mike-flood (Dec 29, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> If it gets to the point where you can't FF through commercials it's time to watch or do something else.
> 
> Seriously, I don't have any idea what the volume level of commercials is on my Bolt. Very seldom do I go back to look at a commercial.


Loudness is (IMHO) a difficult thing to measure. The FCC has tried to regulate it but so far seems to be pretty much ignored.

In our TV market (Peoria and central Illinois) we have 3 companies running Six channels and none of them seem to have or at least know how to read their modulation monitors. 
It's SO bad that I bought and installed a compressor like radio stations use so I don't have to keep grabbing the remote to turn the volume down when we change stations. 
Some of the stations are obviously run by Techs (I refuse to call them "engineers") whose only audio processing experience came from when they worked at Top 40 Radio stations where the mind-set is that Louder is better or Louder will get you more listeners. So when there's a pause in the programming (gasp !) the compressors at THEIR station relax and suck the noise floor up so you can hear all the junk and hum in their audio chain. :down:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a law in place that mandates a normalization standard and level broadcasters have to meet. If your station is not adhering to that you should reportthem to the FCC.

As for TiVo effecting the loudness... That's really only possible if you have the audio mode set to PCM. If you have Dolby passthrough then it's impossible for them to effect the volume.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Also just so we're on the same page.. When I say loud, I mean so loud.. Like if you're listening on a scale of 1 to 10 and you normally listen at 2, it gets cranked to 8.. It's almost deafening since I have my tivo hooked up to a larger home theater system.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have the output mode set to PCM or Dolby? What does your receiver say the mode is when this happens? 5.1 or something like Pro Logic?


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

If you are using your bolt with a reciever and it supports dolby volume or audyssey dynamic volume, either can be used to fix this issue.


----------

